# Auguri @divi



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2017)

tantissimi auguri @Divi
:inlove: :festa: :cincin:


----------



## Divì (9 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tantissimi auguri @Divi
> :inlove: :festa: :cincin:


Grazie Fiammetta bella :inlove:


----------



## spleen (9 Settembre 2017)

Auguri divina creatura. Un bacio.


----------



## LucyLiu (9 Settembre 2017)

tantissimi auguri Divì   :cincin:


----------



## Lostris (9 Settembre 2017)

[MENTION=5408]Divì[/MENTION]

:abbraccio:
Auguri arty:


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Settembre 2017)

Auguri:cincin:


----------



## ologramma (10 Settembre 2017)

non avevo visto , mi dispiace tanto ma rimedio ora .

Auguri


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2017)

AUGURI!


----------



## Divì (11 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> AUGURI!
> 
> View attachment 13236


Tutto rigorosamente virgin, immagino


----------



## brenin (11 Settembre 2017)

Mi unisco agli auguri, seppur in notevole ritardo ( sorry .... ) .


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Tutto rigorosamente virgin, immagino


Certo :mexican: ci capiamo.


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2017)

auguri


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> auguri


nel frattempo e' passato un altro anno :rotfl:


----------

